# Gas smell in cabin of vehicle



## jscrawford (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a 2015 Nissan Sentra. I have noticed that after filling up my gas tank, that I have a strong smell of gas inside the cabin of the vehicle. I have only noticed it twice, and it is only after filling up the tank. I do know that I haven't spilled gas on myself while refueling nor have I stepped in any gas that may have been spilled on the ground by someone else. It is really concerning to me seeing as how I have a daughter and she sometimes is in the car with me. I am lost as to what could be the cause of the smell and how I could possibly fix it. I only put enough gas in the car to put in on the full line, I do not try and over fill the tank at all. If anyone has any idea what could be the cause of this and how I can possibly fix this myself instead of paying a ton money to a mechanic, I will be forever grateful.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
There is probably a leak in your fuel filler tube. I would think it would still be covered under for a 2015. You should check with a dealer. Good luck with it.


----------



## Necronomicon (Mar 27, 2017)

Filler or breather tube (not sure if they are the same part on a 2015, they aren't on my b14) leak most likely, but could really be a lot of things. Get underneath and check those rubber lines, could be as simple as hitting a stick and tearing one. I've been dealing with them a lot lately (pesky clogged line not letting me fill properly! If only I had a hoist at home!) and they are really not in good spots.


----------



## Tmoneyburns (Mar 9, 2021)

Are you filling it too full?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Tmoneyburns said:


> Are you filling it too full?


OP hasn't been heard from since 2017, so don't expect a reply.


----------

